# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  NAGRADNA IGRA povodom dana žena!!!

## puntica

Malo bismo slavile paaaaa...
Nagrađujemo onu koja pogodi (ili se najviše približi) koliko će ljudi pogledati film Lice poroda koji se prikazuje u 25 gradova diljem Hrvatske povodom dana žena
Nagrada? Paket od 3 dnevna uloška  :Cool: 
A za drugo i treće mjesto dijelimo po jedan dnevni uložak...

Pogađajte do ponedjeljka 11.3. u ponoć, a u utorak ćemo objaviti pobjednice

Detalje nađite na facebook stranici Rodina pusa (morate lajkati stranicu da biste mogle sudjelovati u nagradnoj igri)

----------


## puntica

nitko?
ništa?
branite se šutnjom, ha?  :Cool:

----------


## Sanja :)

Sutnja je zlato  :Laughing: !

----------


## jelena.O

1250 ljudi

----------


## diči

1300

----------


## uporna

1460

----------


## trampolina

1286

----------


## Jadranka

A ako nemamo fejsbuk?? 415

----------


## kloolk

763

----------


## mona

1111

----------


## Sanja :)

Dobro da nisam napisala brojku od 10 000 prva,al bi se smijale  :Very Happy:

----------


## paučica

560

----------


## Bodulica

890

----------


## Canaj

1897

----------


## Sek@

18000  :Smile:

----------


## baka

750

----------


## lasta

2876

----------


## Eci

900   :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

1205

----------


## puntica

:Very Happy:

----------


## mary lu

1578

----------


## puntica

nagradna igra traje do ponoći...ne zaboravite zaigrati za dnevne uloške  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

976

----------


## Amalthea

4217

----------


## josipal

850

----------


## Kosjenka

920

----------


## jurisnik

3500

----------


## jelena.O

i kolko je ak se smije javno znat

----------


## Amalthea

> (morate lajkati stranicu da biste mogle sudjelovati u nagradnoj igri)


diskriminacija za nefejsbukaše  :Sad:

----------


## lulu-mama

iiii.....koji je bio točan odgovor???

----------


## ivarica

zbraja se...

----------


## jelena.O

kaj ih ima tolko da 3 dana se broji

----------


## puntica

> kaj ih ima tolko da 3 dana se broji


ne
nego nismo dobile precizne podatke iz svih gradova, što znači cca 20? cca 100? kako da na temelju takvih podataka podijelimo nagrade, pravedno? nikako
pa smo onda brojale po slikama, i svašta nešto
pa je potrajalo
ali zbrojile smo  :Very Happy: 

ujutro stavimo rezultat

----------


## lulu-mama

> pa smo onda brojale po slikama, i svašta nešto


A joj! A bas si zadajete posla...mazohistice :D

----------


## kudri

iii?? di je rezultat?? danas je iduće jutro :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

Na fejsu  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

jel to onaj broj koji piše na slici?, vidim da smo puno veeeće brojeve stavljali

----------

